# Best way to introduce



## lkcheertex (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm hopefully going to be fostering a GSD mix puppy from our local HS. What's the best way to introduce it to my two GSDs (both 3yo). I have one male and one female. Also, would it be better for me to request one sex over another when fostering?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Since you've had your GSD's for 3 years, I'm sure you've got them trained and socialized to know exactly how they will behave.

Which is good because it's only the mix you need to worry about adding to the mix. 

I'd definitely find out how the mix is behaving around other dogs according to the people at the shelter. 

I know that I always find male dogs cause more issues than females.... that said other people think that females are more problem. Why it's important you know YOUR dogs and what their history is with other dogs. 

Generally it helps to have dogs meet in a neutral location. So take your 2 dogs to meet the shelter pup. Instead of just having the new pup charge into your home and 2 dogs...


----------

